# Race Shops



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

I've also noticed that Penske and some other professional race shops don't have  lifts and instead rely on jack stands. Why aren't these big professional shops using car lifts and is there a reason why they prefer jack stands instead?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Get em in, get em out.  It takes time to put it on a lift and lifts are expensive too.  Plus you only need em for a few jobs like muffler and suspension work and even that can be done without em.  Most speed shops specialize in engine and transmission work and a lift would not be used as much as in other type specialty shops.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Get em in, get em out.  It takes time to put it on a lift and lifts are expensive too.  Plus you only need em for a few jobs like muffler and suspension work and even that can be done without em.  Most speed shops specialize in engine and transmission work and a lift would not be used as much as in other type specialty shops.



Yeah. It is very time consuming to use lifts. Instead for portable and easy to utilize so they use this jack instead. Instant that's it.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 12, 2010)

Jack stands are far easier and cheaper than lifts for sure. I really prefer jacks stands as well.


----------

